# Dust Inside Headlight?



## Sam314159 (Jan 3, 2014)

The outside of the headlight is pristine but it looks like some dust or dirt built up on the inside. I bought the car this way so I have no idea what caused it. Any ideas what’s inside the headlight or how to get rid of it? Plastx works great on the outside but has no effect on the inside of course.

Thanks.


----------



## Sam314159 (Jan 3, 2014)

I found a similar thread with information that could be promising. Delete my thread please. I tried to do it myself but couldn't do it. Should've done more research first! 

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=627195


----------

